# rompere le palle



## DIANAPRINCI

Otra duda debida al registro: en Italia decimos :mi sono rotta le ...o peor, más vulgar, en el sentido de estoy harta pero si quiero decirlo directamente a alguien , ¿cómo digo?


----------



## 0scar

Tengo las ... llenas.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

No se usa el verbo joder?quizas ,no me jodas?


----------



## Tomby

Non si capisce. "Mi sono rotta le ...o" e "Tengo las ... llenas".


----------



## 0scar

A los tres puntos ... los médicos le dicen _testículos_.


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Lo escribo de otra forma:"No me jodas",que significa en italiano?"Non rompermi le palle"?


----------



## chlapec

Hola,

"Mi sono rotta le palle"  

En España: "Estoy hasta los cojones".



DIANAPRINCI said:


> Lo escribo de otra forma:"No me jodas",que significa en italiano?"Non rompermi le palle"?


 
Tra l'altro.


----------



## Tomby

¡Ah, claro! Y tú, Oscar, tienes las testiculas llenas...(L'Espagne trois points)


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

*M*uchas gracias a todos, era como me imaginaba !


----------



## cabezadetermo

Anche si puo dire "no me rompas las bolas"


----------



## montelatici

Mia moglie, di Madrid, dice che si puo' usare la parola "uevos".  Mi sta prendendo in giro?


----------



## 0scar

Huevos, e non ti prende in giro.


----------



## Neuromante

montelatici said:


> Mia moglie, di Madrid, dice che si puo' usare la parola "huevos".  Mi sta prendendo in giro?



No, per niente, è giusto così.
Pallehuevos


----------



## montelatici

Neuromante said:


> No, per niente, è giusto così.
> Pallehuevos


 

haha!


----------



## cabezadetermo

montelatici said:


> Mia moglie, di Madrid, dice che si puo' usare la parola "uevos".  Mi sta prendendo in giro?



Giusto! "no (me) rompas los h..."


----------



## Brunilde

Io in Argentina avevo sentito usare "hinchar las pelotas". Esiste?


----------



## Neuromante

Brunilde said:


> Io in Argentina avevo sentito usare "hinchar las pelotas". Esiste?



Si, è lo stesso che con le uove.

Le parole "di base" sono: Huevos, pelotas, bolas, e molto, ma molto più recentemente, "kiwi". Ma sarebbe gia un neologismo e non so se sia abbastanza stesso.


----------



## 0scar

Se usa_ quinotos_ también, especialmente cuando no uno quiere sentirse un poco tonto usando el  en un foro.
_Quinoto _es apto para señoritas.


----------



## kreiner

Con "los huevos" in Spagna è più frequente l'uso del verbo "tocar": "No me toques los huevos": "Non rompermi le palle". Ma solo in uso attivo, non nel costrutto "mi sono rotto..."
E mi sono già rotto di usare questo benedetto .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ci si rompe di tutte le regole, è cosa nota.
Ma qui aiutiamo coloro che imparano a non sbagliare ad usare certe parole. 
E questa tabella di riferimento (#*2* ) non è per niente inutile. 
Grazie!


----------



## kreiner

Angel.Aura said:


> Ci si rompe di tutte le regole, è cosa nota.
> Ma qui aiutiamo coloro che imparano a non sbagliare ad usare certe parole.
> E questa tabella di riferimento (#*2* ) non è per niente inutile.
> Grazie!


 
Mica mi stavo lamentando... Era solo una battuta .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Figurati! 
Ho solo colto l'occasione per un piccolo memorandum. 
(Ogni momento è buono!! )


----------



## kreiner

Visto che ci siamo, bisogna mettere il segno  all'inizio e alla fine della parola o basta solo all'inizio?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Se dobbiamo delimitare una sola parola o una sola espressione _sconveniente_, è preferibile inserirlo all'inzio e alla fine.


----------



## honeyheart

Brunilde said:


> Io in Argentina avevo sentito usare "hinchar las pelotas". Esiste?


Sí, "hinchar" en el sentido de "inflar" (de hecho, también se usa "inflar los huevos").



Neuromante said:


> Sì, è lo stesso che con le uov*a*.
> 
> ... e molto, ma molto più recentemente, "kiwi".





0scar said:


> Se usa_ quinotos_ también


"Kiwis", "quinotos", y yo también escuché versiones con "guindas" y con "higos".  Y no quiero arriesgar hipótesis sobre de qué depende la elección de la fruta. 



kreiner said:


> "No me toques los huevos"


Si no avisabas, yo lo hubiera entendido literalmente.


----------

